# Hilfe mit php und apache



## Shardur (12. Februar 2004)

ich habe einen linux enterprise server...
apache 1
und php 4

wenn ich in einem formular mit method "post" einen text an die php datei übergebe

inder php steht


```
<?php    echo "Eingegebener Text: $text" ?>
```

zeigt es nur 

Eingegebener Text: 

an 

kann mir jemand helfen ?

mfg

shardur


----------



## JohannesR (12. Februar 2004)

1) Netiquette
2) register_globals


----------

